# [GUIDE]Theming the Jellybean Lockscreen



## Josepho1997 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very Quick tutorial on changing the lockscreen slider color.

*WARNING*This is dangerous to do on a CM10 ROM. There is a possibility you will soft-brick your device.

Requirements

Photoshop or Gimp.


7zip
Using a file explorer, copy framework-res.apk from /system/framework to your sdcard.
Mount your Kindle and copy the framework-res.apk to a safe location and extract it.
Find the following photo's.

In the drawable-sw600dp-mdpi folder:

ic_lockscreen_handle_normal.png
ic_lockscreen_handle_pressed.png
unlock_default.png
unlock_halo.png
unlock_ring.png
unlock_wave.png
In the drawable-mdpi folder:

ic_lockscreen_camera_activated.png
ic_lockscreen_camera_normal.png
ic_lockscreen_glowdot.png
ic_lockscreen_handle_pressed.png
ic_lockscreen_ime.png
ic_lockscreen_lock_normal.png
ic_lockscreen_lock_pressed.png
ic_lockscreen_unlock_activated.png
ic_lockscreen_unlock_normal.png
Now edit the colors of these pictures.
*Tips*

If you can't add adjustments to the picture, make sure the picture mode is RGB Color, not Indexed Color or Grayscale.


To change the color, change the brightness all the way down until it is black. Then go to gradient map and select a color. Then select color balance or Hue/Saturation and change the color.
Now save the edited pictures and save to a safe location.
Next mount your sdcard and find framework-res.apk
Right click, select 7zip, and select open archive. Then replace the original pictures with the ones you edited.(What I do is delete the res folder and replace it with my own) Now, using root explorer, copy the edited framework-res to /system. Then change the permissions to rw-r-r and then move to /system/framework and let it replace the previous one. Reboot and the changes will be made.
Enjoy!


----------

